# Installer un reseau sans fil ?



## 201291 (25 Avril 2008)

B'jour,
J'ai installé Linux 7.10
Mais comment regler le reseau sans fil ? J'ai connection filaire et par telephone...

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Avril 2008)

201291 a dit:


> B'jour,
> J'ai installé Linux 7.10
> Mais comment regler le reseau sans fil ? J'ai connection filaire et par telephone...
> 
> Merci de m'aider.


S'il ne te propose pas de configurer de connexion sans fil c'est qu'il n'a pas dû reconnaitre le matos.

Essaye de chercher _"ubuntu wifi"+ le modèle de ton mac_ dans Google


----------



## ReWinD (29 Avril 2008)

Salut,

Quelques petites précisions sur ta configuration ne feraient de mal à personne, genre le type d'installation
Dual boot ou non, ou encore le matos que t'as sous le coude, voire la version de Linux que t as mis, car pas tout le monde est au courant de ce que veut dire Linux 7.10 (Ubuntu Gutsy j'imagine).

Enfin bon, sinon je peux essayer de te guider :

- Installe les sources kernel pour commencer, qui contiennent des drivers propriétaires à partir d'un terminal.


```
sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
```

Et ensuite tu vas toujours depuis le mode terminal, modifier ton fichier interfaces qui comprent les infos réseaux :


```
sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
```

et tu mets "ath0" à la place de "eth0" , si c est " eth1" tu mettras "aht1" bien évidemment.

Ensuite tu relance ton interface :


```
sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
```


P.S : Je suppose que ta config est dualboot sur Mac, alors pour le pilote je t'ai fait configurer un driver atheros, mais si c'est pas ça, la manip peut varier...


----------

